# Ways to tell if you rat is blind?



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

I am beginning to think that my new baby might be blind. He sways his head back and forth sometimes when I open his cage, he reacts to loud noises more then my adults, and just seems more skittish then he should be. What can I do to see if he is blind? I tried to flick my finger in front of his eye but he was being to wiggly for me to really tell anything.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

If he's swaying, he probably has bad vision. Make sure you talk to him before approaching him. Like when you enter the room or open the cage door.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Has he got red/pink eyes?
Red and pink- eyed rats have a lot more difficulty seeing than regular rats (who are nearly blind anyway!) and so they sway their heads to create movement to allow them to see better.
They can be startled more than black eyed rats too because they don't see anything coming- I usually tell my girls I'm coming before I touch them just incase!


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

He has red eyes this is my first time owning a red eyed rat ive always only owned black. He always knows when we are coming he runs up to the side of the cage as soon as we leave the bedroom or go into the bedroom. He must have really good hearing because his cage is down the hall from the bedroom.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

Is the fact that he is blind/almost blind going to effect me introducing him to my two adult rats? I got him as a companion for my younger male so he won't be alone when my older male passes.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a blind rat. Introductions will be stressful if he has zero vision since it relies on touch and sound. He must trust you wholly before starting and go slow, one at a time only moving on when the first is apathetic towards him. The cage intros will be another headache as a blind rat will not feel safe without first mapping his environment which they're not gonna let happen unhindered. He may née help from you to get about. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

I don't think he is completely blind I just took him out and was watching him closely I just don't think he can see much. He decided my fingers were food because I had just eaten chocolate and I must have gotten some on my fingers so he was nibbling them and he climbed up on my shoulder all by himself which he has never done before.


----------

